
Citymapper moves to disrupt London transport - nns
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/citymapper-smart-ride-ceo-smart-bus-make-money
======
f_allwein
Citymapper is a fantastic app, but I still wonder how “operate a bus/taxi/...
service” can be a successful monetisation strategy. Happy to be proved wrong
though.

Looks like Uber is doing something similar:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16435877](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16435877)

